# Tell me jr can't drive!



## CollinsCraft77 (Feb 14, 2010)

He didn't win but oh my God, what a move. To you haters, he passed your boys. Who did that remind you of?


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Feb 14, 2010)

But can he be consistent?
And yes was a great move. Would have liked to see him win it.


----------



## K80 (Feb 14, 2010)

Boy he sucked tonight didn't he... 10th to 2nd in one lap.  

That is the most excited I've gotten watchin a race since Sr. died.

I hope he keeps that drive all year!


----------



## ChasinGame (Feb 14, 2010)

17th to 2nd in 2 laps...pretty good .....not a jr. fan but that was impressive.


----------



## hevishot (Feb 14, 2010)

wooooooooohoooooooo second place....too funny. 1 st loser.....sweet.....nothing like trashcar......second, tenth...party time.


----------



## tcward (Feb 14, 2010)

Jr. ran second now here they come out of the woodwork! It was a good move though!


----------



## tsknmcn (Feb 14, 2010)

That was a awesome race.

Congrats to Jamie!  Glad to see it since he lost his job at Roush with the 5 to 4 team reduction.  Gotta suck for Truex to have a front row seat to see his old car win the 500.

Jr plowed through.  Awesome job to be there at the end.   1.5 MPH faster on the last lap than Jamie.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2010)

Great race. Glad to see that WUSCAR is gone and NASCAR is back.


----------



## K80 (Feb 14, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Great race. Glad to see that WUSCAR is gone and NASCAR is back.



 That was one of the best races in a long time.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 14, 2010)

Great race!

Good to see Teresa's car in Victory Lane!


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 14, 2010)

Uh... not a jr. hater, but give a little credit to the double 0 for last big push. Sr could do that all day long without no help. Just calling as I saw it.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Feb 14, 2010)

HEVISHOT, you can't admit that was a heckuva move? I told you I was a Stewart fan but all I see on here is people bashing him. People like you. He deserves some props.

By the way, where was your guy? Oh, let me guess. Bet you were rooting for Mcmurray.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Feb 14, 2010)

You are right about the 00. However, he had to be in front of him for that to happen. He was fourth at that point and started the lap 10th so give him some credit. 

Sr. wasn't racing this type of car either so if your gonna call it like you see it, admit that.


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 14, 2010)

Thats what I am talking about, the boy grew a pair and drove like a man today. Man it was awesome to see !. Hevishot, I need a #5 value meal if you dont mind looks like Jr will be driving again next weekend so you'll have to handle the fast food industry alone.


----------



## hevishot (Feb 14, 2010)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> HEVISHOT, you can't admit that was a heckuva move? I told you I was a Stweart fan but all I see on here is people bashing him. People like you. He deserves some props.
> 
> By the way, where was your guy? Oh, let me guess. Bet you were rooting for Mcmurray.



yep...heck of a move...but not a win...not much of a fan of racing of any kind..just can't stand JR or Sr or any of 'em...heck, I wouldn't be even watching the crap if there was something else on.......congrats to all who are satisfied with 2nd place.......another lap and I believe dingle bug would have gotten first....


----------



## A. Taylor (Feb 14, 2010)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> HEVISHOT, you can't admit that was a heckuva move? I told you I was a Stewart fan but all I see on here is people bashing him. People like you. He deserves some props.
> 
> By the way, where was your guy? Oh, let me guess. Bet you were rooting for Mcmurray.



Would you be saying the same thing if it was 18 instead of 88?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> Uh... not a jr. hater, but give a little credit to the double 0 for last big push. Sr could do that all day long without no help. Just calling as I saw it.


 
Sr. didn't have to deal with restrictor plates.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Feb 14, 2010)

That's right Mr. Knight.

Also, did you see his post race interview? He waqs unhappy to be that close and not win. Didn't smile at all. Could tell it bothered him. That's kind of contradictory to all the haters on here who say he doesn't care. You could see it all over his face. 

wish there was one more lap


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 14, 2010)

tcward said:


> Jr. ran second now here they come out of the woodwork! It was a good move though!



Not you too!


----------



## fatdaddy1 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hopefully this will do great things to the confidence of jr. and the team. Great momentum swing. good job.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Feb 14, 2010)

A. Taylor, yes I would. I like good racing and when anyone makes a good move, I'll be the first to say it. In fact, I was surprised 18 wasn't there at the end.

His attitude is win and I respect that.


----------



## K80 (Feb 14, 2010)

hevishot said:


> yep...heck of a move...but not a win...not much of a fan of racing of any kind..just can't stand JR or Sr or any of 'em...heck, I wouldn't be even watching the crap if there was something else on.......congrats to all who are satisfied with 2nd place.......another lap and I believe dingle bug would have gotten first....


 
It isn't the where he finished that put us on the edge of our seat it is what he did to get in that spot in a lap.

Oh and Jr wasn't satisfied with 2nd...


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 14, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Sr. didn't have to deal with restrictor plates.


Aint been watching too long have ya? Sr. raced with restrictor plates for alot longer than he has been gone.


CollinsCraft77 said:


> That's right Mr. Knight.
> 
> Also, did you see his post race interview? He waqs unhappy to be that close and not win. Didn't smile at all. Could tell it bothered him. That's kind of contradictory to all the haters on here who say he doesn't care. You could see it all over his face.
> 
> wish there was one more lap



Yeah I wished he could have gotten all the way to the front but with the luck he's had man it was nice to see him push it thru like he did.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Feb 14, 2010)

HEVISHOT, why aren't you watching figure skating or something on the Olympics? That seems to be right up your alley. Funny thing is, when I don't like something, I generally find something better to do.

It's okay big boy, your guy didn't win and you can't admit it. If you hate NASCAR so much, why are you posting on the NASCAR threads? Hmmmm?


----------



## K80 (Feb 14, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Sr. didn't have to deal with restrictor plates.



Yes he did and he hated them but was still the best with them.  His opinion was that if the drivers weren't man enough to run the speeds the car was capable of they should stay home.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Feb 14, 2010)

SPARKY, way to be in the loop!


----------



## DBM78 (Feb 14, 2010)

What's the saying 2nd the 1st loser? Yeah it was a good finish hated that the track tore up a couple times.


----------



## Bullpup969 (Feb 14, 2010)

go jr. heck of a race!


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Feb 14, 2010)

DBM78, come on man. I'll give you more credit than Hevishot. you are at least knowledgeable. you have to admit that was something cool to come from that far back with two laps left.

I guarantee you the first loser in this race will get more talk than the actual winner.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Feb 14, 2010)

It was a good move but i think it should not have happen.One green white checkerd should be enough.Aint a fan of more than one try at green white checkerd.Dont think its fair for the teams.I would still watch the race and go to it even if only one car finished on the leadlap like the old days.Good run for jr though hope he does good this year.It was a good race.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 14, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Sr. didn't have to deal with restrictor plates.



Huh??  

Did you actually type that??


----------



## marknga (Feb 14, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Sr. didn't have to deal with restrictor plates.



do what??


----------



## hevishot (Feb 14, 2010)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> DBM78, come on man. I'll give you more credit than Hevishot. you are at least knowledgeable. you have to admit that was something cool to come from that far back with two laps left.
> 
> I guarantee you the first loser in this race will get more talk than the actual winner.



...yep, and sell more cheesy t shirts too...."thank ye diddy"....


----------



## hevishot (Feb 14, 2010)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> HEVISHOT, why aren't you watching figure skating or something on the Olympics? That seems to be right up your alley. Funny thing is, when I don't like something, I generally find something better to do.
> 
> It's okay big boy, your guy didn't win and you can't admit it. If you hate NASCAR so much, why are you posting on the NASCAR threads? Hmmmm?



oh...figure skatin's own....danggumit... din't now that...hope they still sakin'...wooooooooooooooo.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Feb 14, 2010)

Guess there's a reason he hasn't posted again.

the reason i think it was so good is because for the entire race, it was hard enough to pass one or two guys per lap, nevermind 15 in two. He stuck it in there and made it happen. Just like Harvick did the restart earlier.

I like the three shots at the green/white/checker. Be honest, how many of you were jumping up and down or yelling at the screen? I was. Reminded me of a few years ago.

Top finishing Hendrick car today. And I'll be honest. I think you have to give the last two laps to the driver, not the equipment. He hadn't shown much all day other than being consistently in around 10th to 15th. The last two laps was all driver.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Feb 14, 2010)

hevi, your funny. You opinion of racing sucks but you seem to have a good sense of humor. Bet your rooting for the Chinese, huh?


----------



## Hut2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Man, that's exciting racing! Trading paint ,like back in the day! Like others mentioned ,would've loved to see what Jr. could"ve done with just one more lap. He may not be the best but ,he's pretty good or he wouldn't be racing.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Feb 14, 2010)

Considering the race was 48 hrs long, it did end up being very exciting. Jr's move wasn't the only one. Last ten laps was awesome.


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hut2 said:


> Man, that's exciting racing! Trading paint ,like back in the day! Like others mentioned ,would've loved to see what Jr. could"ve done with just one more lap. He may not be the best but ,he's pretty good or he wouldn't be racing.



You mean if it wasn't for his daddy he wouldnt be racing right?


----------



## DBM78 (Feb 14, 2010)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> DBM78, come on man. I'll give you more credit than Hevishot. you are at least knowledgeable. you have to admit that was something cool to come from that far back with two laps left.
> 
> I guarantee you the first loser in this race will get more talk than the actual winner.



Yeah Danica and Jr will get more talk this week than Jamie McMurray just watch.


----------



## hevishot (Feb 14, 2010)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> hevi, your funny. You opinion of racing sucks but you seem to have a good sense of humor. Bet your rooting for the Chinese, huh?



naw man...USA...all the way...


----------



## DBM78 (Feb 14, 2010)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Considering the race was 48 hrs long, it did end up being very exciting. Jr's move wasn't the only one. Last ten laps was awesome.



I think the best move of the race award goes to Harvick passing Truex Jr on one to the last restarts.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 14, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Sr. didn't have to deal with restrictor plates.



 I about spit my drink on the screen......... You have gotta be kidding........right.........


----------



## Hut2 (Feb 14, 2010)

MorganCounty1210 said:


> You mean if it wasn't for his daddy he wouldnt be racing right?



I'm not a great fan of Jr. & I'm not a diehard nascar fan.But, I'm no hater of Jr. And, I've watched for quiet a few years so, I know a little. RECKON NONE OF US WOULD BE DOING WHAT WE DO,IF IT WASN'T FOR OUR DADS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeepweR (Feb 14, 2010)

did yall see the comercial with kyle in the pink suit and the pink car? i think it fits him. i spewed budlight everywhere........way to go jamie mac!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Hornet22 (Feb 14, 2010)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> He didn't win but oh my God, what a move. To you haters, he passed your boys. Who did that remind you of?



I wanted him to win sooooo bad. Yeah. He reminded me of his Daddy.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 14, 2010)

Jr. made a good move, Harvick made a Dale Sr. move, Gordon wrecked on the last lap, and Jamie won...not bad all in all.


----------



## Cottontail (Feb 14, 2010)

Folks JR. gonna make some  statements this year .


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Feb 14, 2010)

Are you telling me going from 17th to 2nd in less than two complete laps wasn't a move reminiscent of his father? Harvick moved inside one time and kept it there. A good move, indeed. But your telling me that was more a Sr move than coming from that far back, splitting the crowd, 17th to 2nd? Naw dude, your wrong there.

I wonder if the same people that made fun of Tebow crying will say the same thing about Jamie? Probably not. I'd feel the same way he did.


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Feb 14, 2010)

Buckmaster32 said:


> Folks JR. gonna make some  statements this year .


I hope so, its about time for him to man up. 
If he does start winning he better not fall back into the celebrity life.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 14, 2010)

Heck......say what you will.....Jr. drove like his old man tonight!


----------



## DeepweR (Feb 14, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> Heck......say what you will.....Jr. drove like his old man tonight!



thats right


----------



## Slingblade (Feb 14, 2010)

K80 said:


> Yes he did and he hated them but was still the best with them.  His opinion was that if the drivers weren't man enough to run the speeds the car was capable of they should stay home.



That's where the whole Big E tirade "If they're scared to race then they need to tie some kerosene rags around their ankles so the ants don't climb up and eat their candy....errr...posteriors"  came from.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 14, 2010)

He allways does well at the super speedways! Lets see how he looks at the end of the season! I aint a Jr. hater just sayin.


----------



## Hut2 (Feb 14, 2010)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Are you telling me going from 17th to 2nd in less than two complete laps wasn't a move reminiscent of his father? Harvick moved inside one time and kept it there. A good move, indeed. But your telling me that was more a Sr move than coming from that far back, splitting the crowd, 17th to 2nd? Naw dude, your wrong there.
> 
> I wonder if the same people that made fun of Tebow crying will say the same thing about Jamie? Probably not. I'd feel the same way he did.



Naw, this is a being blessed cry, not a I just got my butt kicked cry! LOL


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Feb 14, 2010)

I agree but you know how some are on here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> Huh??
> 
> Did you actually type that??


 
Not til the last part of his career. He didn't have to race the cloned up COT's either. There were a lot more liberties allowed with the older cars. A lot has changed, some for the better, some not.

For instance. Give me a fully loaded Impala and a fully loaded Camry on the rum runnin circuit and let's see which one gets the job done..


----------



## DBM78 (Feb 15, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Sr. didn't have to deal with restrictor plates.



Restrictor plates have been around since 1988 so yeah Sr dealt with them. What rock have you been under?

We can all thank wild Bill from Dawsonville and his brother Ernie for the restrictor plates. Back in 1987 Ernie could build a motor and Bill had no problem opening it up. Bill set two track records that will never be broken at Daytona and Talladega. He said after his 2nd Daytona 500 he made a mistake of not letting up on the other drivers that year that if he wanted to he could of lapped the whole field with the "Tunderchicken". He thought Nascar was punishing him for stinking up their show. I remember watching that race as a kid.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> Restrictor plates have been around since 1988 so yeah Sr dealt with them. What rock have you been under?
> 
> We can all thank wild Bill from Dawsonville and his brother Ernie for the restrictor plates. Back in 1987 Ernie could build a motor and Bill had no problem opening it up. Bill set two track records that will never be broken at Daytona and Talladega. He said after his 2nd Daytona 500 he made a mistake of not letting up on the other drivers that year that if he wanted to he could of lapped the whole field with the "Tunderchicken". He thought Nascar was punishing him for stinking up their show. I remember watching that race as a kid.


 
Apparently not the same one you have. Restrictor plates were used long before that period in NASCAR history, all the way back to 1971, but not to the extent and manner of restriction that they are used today. They have been modified time and again to equalize the field in recent history. At first they were merely used to keep the speeds down, especially after Rusty Waa Waa hit 228 mph without one.

The reststrictor plates that were used during Sr.'s era were different than the ones used today. I was at Talledega, in the garage area, behind Gordon's hauler at the tunnel when Sr. came from 30th on one lap, then next lap he was 13th, then the next lap he was 3rd and then he won the race. Show me a restrictor plate car today that can do that. Yes it was a talent the driver had, but it was also a speed restrictor plate, not a field equalization plate as used today.

There were a lot more tricks used then that can't be implimented on todays cars as well, but we won't get into that hornets nest.


----------



## DBM78 (Feb 15, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Apparently not the same one you have. Restrictor plates were used long before that period in NASCAR history, all the way back to 1971, but not to the extent and manner of restriction that they are used today. They have been modified time and again to equalize the field in recent history. At first they were merely used to keep the speeds down, especially after Rusty Waa Waa hit 228 mph without one.
> 
> The reststrictor plates that were used during Sr.'s era were different than the ones used today. I was at Talledega, in the garage area, behind Gordon's hauler at the tunnel when Sr. came from 30th on one lap, then next lap he was 13th, then the next lap he was 3rd and then he won the race. Show me a restrictor plate car today that can do that. Yes it was a talent the driver had, but it was also a speed restrictor plate, not a field equalization plate as used today.
> 
> There were a lot more tricks used then that can't be implimented on todays cars as well, but we won't get into that hornets nest.



Any fast car can come up from the rear to the front in a hurry look at tonights race. The restrictor plate has been tinkered with over the years as far as size and such but its the same basic concept. And your wrong again about Rusty Wallace he only ran his car without restrictor plate at Talladega test only like 5-6 years ago.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2010)

In Jr's cup career he has had 18 wins and 142 top ten finishes. I am sure that contributed handsomely to his total earnings.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 15, 2010)

I believe if they had restarted it a couple more times 88 might have won! Green,white, checker is a bunch of crap.He is nothing like big E when it comes to racing. Yall have got your hopes up for nothing!


----------



## schleylures (Feb 15, 2010)

Jr. Fans Congrtes. He looked good on the track and off. He even give some interviews without making a but out of his self. During the delay said why don't we just put a cone out there and race.
 Showed a sense of humor also.


----------



## cafish (Feb 15, 2010)

yep  it was a good move and was glad to see a new face in victory lane one that thanks you and means it-good race over all sorry about the  delays on the track repair


----------



## marknga (Feb 15, 2010)

one can argue that the restrictor plate they used for one race is different than one used before because its true... NASCAR has continually played with the plates. I would think that it would make more sense to say plate vs non plate and most fairly knowledgeable race fans would understand.

I think the restrictor place use as we know it was the result of Bobby Allison's wild ride at Talledega in the 1987 Winston 500. 

Sorry to derail the original post.
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DUnvd7-hZRE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DUnvd7-hZRE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
Good push at the end Jr. Now do it again this week.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 15, 2010)

#3 would have spun McMurray and taken the checkered flag himself.  That's why you either loved him or hated him.  Glad for McMurray and Junior, but felt bad for Harvick who had the best car all day long and had a monster restart and great move of his own on the first GWC.  Too bad Jeff Gordon had to wreck everybody (did it at the shootout, did it on the first GWC, and did it again on the second GWC farther back in the field.)


----------



## golffreak (Feb 15, 2010)

That son of a gun dang sure made on heck of a come back. Would have been a great start to the year to see him pull it off. 

But, I don't think anyone can complain about J.M. winning it. Seems like a nice, genuine guy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> #3 would have spun McMurray and taken the checkered flag himself. That's why you either loved him or hated him. Glad for McMurray and Junior, but felt bad for Harvick who had the best car all day long and had a monster restart and great move of his own on the first GWC. Too bad Jeff Gordon had to wreck everybody (did it at the shootout, did it on the first GWC, and did it again on the second GWC farther back in the field.)


 
After hearing how Harvick berated his brand new, never over the wall before, pit crew on saturday, I was celebrating when he spun. To take a tongue lashing like that after a mistake, and after a series of races is one thing, but to take it after your very first time over the wall, when you are working the butterflies out, was the most unprofessional behavior from a boss I have ever heard.

Were I on his crew, his next time around to the pits would have been a big surprise, it would have been empty, yet those guys stuck with it and handed him a win. He'll pay for his arrogance in the long run though.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 15, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> After hearing how Harvick berated his brand new, never over the wall before, pit crew on saturday, I was celebrating when he spun. To take a tongue lashing like that after a mistake, and after a series of races is one thing, but to take it after your very first time over the wall, when you are working the butterflies out, was the most unprofessional behavior from a boss I have ever heard.
> 
> Were I on his crew, his next time around to the pits would have been a big surprise, it would have been empty, yet those guys stuck with it and handed him a win. He'll pay for his arrogance in the long run though.



Didn't hear anything about it, but not really surprised either.  Still like Harvick though (hard to break that tie with RCR.)  He was my pick to win it and Gordon messed it up for him because he was going to win on that first GWC.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Feb 15, 2010)

Sparky, we finally agree on something.


----------



## Cottontail (Feb 15, 2010)

MorganCounty1210 said:


> I hope so, its about time for him to man up.
> If he does start winning he better not fall back into the celebrity life.



I agree with the celebrity lifestyle statement  it hurts Jr on the track he needs to stick with the guys around him now .


----------



## DBM78 (Feb 15, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> After hearing how Harvick berated his brand new, never over the wall before, pit crew on saturday, I was celebrating when he spun. To take a tongue lashing like that after a mistake, and after a series of races is one thing, but to take it after your very first time over the wall, when you are working the butterflies out, was the most unprofessional behavior from a boss I have ever heard.
> 
> Were I on his crew, his next time around to the pits would have been a big surprise, it would have been empty, yet those guys stuck with it and handed him a win. He'll pay for his arrogance in the long run though.



I have to disagree with you. Harvick put a whole pit crew on the payrole and was getting poorer results than last years throw together pit crew. As a car owner thats money out of his pocket with the results not matching. And it wasn't just one pitstop it was after couple. Look its one thing for a driver to complain about the pitcrew its different for the owner/driver to be upset. With your statement Sparky I tend to think your not in a management position or run your own business. I mean who wants to spend more and get less. I agree with Harvick and posted it on another thread about the Dale Jr Nationwide wreck.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> I have to disagree with you. Harvick put a whole pit crew on the payrole and was getting poorer results than last years throw together pit crew. As a car owner thats money out of his pocket with the results not matching. And it wasn't just one pitstop it was after couple. Look its one thing for a driver to complain about the pitcrew its different for the owner/driver to be upset. With your statement Sparky I tend to think your not in a management position or run your own business. I mean who wants to spend more and get less. I agree with Harvick and posted it on another thread about the Dale Jr Nationwide wreck.


 

I am in Sr. Management, previously owned my own business for 18 years and prior to that crossed the wall as jack man for two years  as well as helping build and rebuild the cars during the week. Believe it or not, there are a couple of other guys on here that lived that life as well. So yes, I have a little insight to that of which I speak and am not just an armchair NASCAR junky. Harvicks "thrown together crew" last year just so happened to be experienced Cup crewmen. Huge difference. Yes I've worked for a driver / owner as well, and they learn real quick to respect those that put them in the winners circle, and berating a brand new, never been accross the wall crew isn't the way to do it, even though they put him there in the end.


----------



## topcat (Feb 15, 2010)

Ouch.  That's gotta smart...


----------



## rackman (Feb 16, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Sr. didn't have to deal with restrictor plates.



sr was the master at restricor plate raceing.he came from 18 to first in 4 laps to win the race at dega. with help from k. wallace and bobby hameilton


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Feb 16, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> I have to disagree with you. Harvick put a whole pit crew on the payrole and was getting poorer results than last years throw together pit crew. As a car owner thats money out of his pocket with the results not matching. And it wasn't just one pitstop it was after couple. Look its one thing for a driver to complain about the pitcrew its different for the owner/driver to be upset. With your statement Sparky I tend to think your not in a management position or run your own business. I mean who wants to spend more and get less. I agree with you dbm78 Harvick and posted it on another thread about the Dale Jr Nationwide wreck.


I agree with you  if i owned the team i would jump in there stuff to for not performing aint know rule that says harvick or any race driver has to be nice to anyone.


----------



## mad216 (Feb 16, 2010)

Jr cant drive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snookdoctor (Feb 16, 2010)

mad216 said:


> Jr cant drive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



What are you talking about?
Of all the losers, he came in first.


----------



## TDB (Feb 16, 2010)

That was a very impressive move!!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Feb 16, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> I am in Sr. Management, previously owned my own business for 18 years and prior to that crossed the wall as jack man for two years  as well as helping build and rebuild the cars during the week. Believe it or not, there are a couple of other guys on here that lived that life as well. So yes, I have a little insight to that of which I speak and am not just an armchair NASCAR junky. Harvicks "thrown together crew" last year just so happened to be experienced Cup crewmen. Huge difference. Yes I've worked for a driver / owner as well, and they learn real quick to respect those that put them in the winners circle, and berating a brand new, never been accross the wall crew isn't the way to do it, even though they put him there in the end.



Been there too...drove Winston Late Models in SC/NC/VA in the early 90's.  JR was coming up racing a lot at Myrtle Beach.  Raced against him many a night, beat him, but he was learning.  Daddy got him great equipment but put him with average people...made him learn how to work/understand the car setup translates to driving.  Then when JR moved to Bush he got great people around him and he was on his way.  My point is that the driver is just one part of the equation, it is really a team effort beginning all the way back at the shop.  It is chemistry more than anything and teams will ebb and flow as the personnel change.

I drove at many tracks, concord, kinley, Myrtle Beach, Florence.  Pit crewed as well.  Been in the garage in cup leaning on bill's fender as they changed out motors 20 min before a green flag in Darlington, and have a lifetime of memories with Jr, Sr, Kyle P, Sacks, Johnson, Bill & Ernie, Marcus (yep, mr wingtip), Swervin Ernie, on and on...

When I couldn't get sponsor and move up I left it behind and in a way was glad.  They left the south, got too "equal"...heck half the fun is figuring out how to bend the rules without breaking them to go faster.  This was the first race I had watched in a long time, it made me think  the good times are coming back in Nascar...


Man, the stories I could tell you....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> Man, the stories I could tell you....


 
Sounds like, when I wrap up this job in SW Ga. and get back on that side of town, we need to hook up. We prolly know a lot of the same folks.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep, shoot me a PM.  We'll have a beer or three and see if we actually competed at some point.

BTW, watch out for the line "we should hook up" the trolls on this board have enough fodder.


----------



## JLA (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey Irishleprechaun......
You got me wondering if I raced with you?  I raced weekly at Myrtle Beach in the 90's when Jr. was running there.  As you said he had all the stuff to run good but, it was all a learning curve for him.  As I recall, Dale Sr. had Gary Hargett as his crew chief trying to bring him along.  
I'm gonna post some pictures of those days.  One is Jr. signing an autograph the first year he ran at MB (don't think was old enough to shave at the time).  The other is of me along that same time.  This car belonged to Dennis Jordan from Jordan's Performance in Conway, SC.
Have a good one!


----------



## riprap (Feb 16, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> Restrictor plates have been around since 1988 so yeah Sr dealt with them. What rock have you been under?
> 
> We can all thank wild Bill from Dawsonville and his brother Ernie for the restrictor plates. Back in 1987 Ernie could build a motor and Bill had no problem opening it up. Bill set two track records that will never be broken at Daytona and Talladega. He said after his 2nd Daytona 500 he made a mistake of not letting up on the other drivers that year that if he wanted to he could of lapped the whole field with the "Tunderchicken". He thought Nascar was punishing him for stinking up their show. I remember watching that race as a kid.



I am a Bill Elliott fan, and have watched the '87 500 many many times. Bill had his hands full at the end of the race with Benny Parsons and Richard Petty closing in. Faster pit stop won the race. Davey Allison was a rookie and just as fast and faster than Bill all season. Bobby Allison was the reason for restrictor plates at Talledega that year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2010)

riprap said:


> I am a Bill Elliott fan, and have watched the '87 500 many many times. Bill had his hands full at the end of the race with Benny Parsons and Richard Petty closing in. Faster pit stop won the race. Davey Allison was a rookie and just as fast and faster than Bill all season. Bobby Allison was the reason for restrictor plates at Talledega that year.


 
He was also the reason that the tubular role bars had to be welded shut on the bottom ends. A gerber babyfood jar full of bb's, falling out of one of them when the pin is pulled, makes a mess of the the rest of the field behind you..


----------



## irishleprechaun (Feb 16, 2010)

Man it's a small world.  Guy I bought one of my cars from raced in summerville and Harget set the car up for me when I bought it.  Also did some running down there with Reams #40 and you may recall Ron Barfield drove some for Jim as well.  In fact we jokingly put 20.40 (since the car was 40) on the windshield with a sharpie before qualifying.  Went out and qualified a 20.41 and set the qualifying record that season.  Were you around when david hyder used to come down out of Samford, with that ford car?  He was fast then we found out he was running some titanium in the driveline LOL!!!  Robert Powell used to run there some in the orange #2 and charles powell III ran down there then.  I think randy renfro out of north carolina would run down there occassionally too.  I remember david star was working the pits one night trying to get a ride (he now drives in the truck series)...he was working reams hard to drive his car.  Jim didn't let him, some other guy let david drive and he backed it into the wall and destroyed the rear clip.

Man the memories are flooding back...I might have to go into the storage room and pull out some of my old nascar yearbooks and look through all the old names.


----------



## dawg7478 (Feb 16, 2010)

I wrote Dale Jr.off after he trashed our Southern heritage.  You guys that worship him because of his Daddy need to get over it. Don't give me this "the flag is a non-issue" dung.  What would your ancestors who loved and fought under and maybe died under that flag think of Dale Jr?  Probably the same thing they would think about you making a statement like that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> Man it's a small world. Guy I bought one of my cars from raced in summerville and Harget set the car up for me when I bought it. Also did some running down there with Reams #40 and you may recall Ron Barfield drove some for Jim as well. In fact we jokingly put 20.40 (since the car was 40) on the windshield with a sharpie before qualifying. Went out and qualified a 20.41 and set the qualifying record that season. Were you around when david hyder used to come down out of Samford, with that ford car? He was fast then we found out he was running some titanium in the driveline LOL!!! Robert Powell used to run there some in the orange #2 and charles powell III ran down there then. I think randy renfro out of north carolina would run down there occassionally too. I remember david star was working the pits one night trying to get a ride (he now drives in the truck series)...he was working reams hard to drive his car. Jim didn't let him, some other guy let david drive and he backed it into the wall and destroyed the rear clip.
> 
> Man the memories are flooding back...I might have to go into the storage room and pull out some of my old nascar yearbooks and look through all the old names.


 
Before I had the privilage of jumping over concrete walls, on the smaller tracks, I helped a guy (name shall remain hidden) that had an aluminum block with a steel wrap on it (magnet check) and the back two cylinders (under the firewall so they couldn't be compression checked) were bored out .30 over. That car was very fast and won everywhere it went. Also it didn't help that we weighed in with steel wheels that were 1/4 inch thicker than normal and after the first stop the car lost a significant amount of weight. No post race tech back in those days. 

We should start a thread about all of the tricks that were used to be faster than everyone else. (maybe not, it would burst the bubble of the purist on here!!!)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2010)

dawg7478 said:


> I wrote Dale Jr.off after he trashed our Southern heritage. You guys that worship him because of his Daddy need to get over it. Don't give me this "the flag is a non-issue" dung. What would your ancestors who loved and fought under and maybe died under that flag think of Dale Jr? Probably the same thing they would think about you making a statement like that.


 
I'm rather more fond of the actual confederate battle flag that was fought and died under, not the pre-civil rights era one that is so heavily contested by those that know not their history.

Any idea what flag that is?


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 16, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> I'm rather more fond of the actual confederate battle flag that was fought and died under, not the pre-civil rights era one that is so heavily contested by those that know not their history.
> 
> Any idea what flag that is?



I taught a certain Mitchell county electrical contractor that lesson one day....with pictures.

BTW...Anyone ever heard of the "wax around the valves" trick?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I taught a certain Mitchell county electrical contractor that lesson one day....with pictures.
> 
> BTW...Anyone ever heard of the "wax around the valves" trick?


 
Haven't heard that one, but we did use smaller tubing for our fuel cell and a larger fuel bladder than was allowed to stretch out the time on track....shhhhhNever got caught on that one either.


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Feb 16, 2010)

*uhmm*



AccUbonD said:


> Uh... not a jr. hater, but give a little credit to the double 0 for last big push. Sr could do that all day long without no help. Just calling as I saw it.



I bet Sr would have had a hard time with the new set ups and cars. Give Jr some credit there even if he did get a push. There was a lot of pushing going on and that was good for Nascar. Over the past few years Nascar has pretty much been awful and it needed some rubbing and pushing and that move so be it if he did get help was a boost for Nascar. I'm sure everyone was on their seats that night and for a minute that 88 looked a lot like that old Black 3.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Feb 16, 2010)

Well if we are telling secrets...

pull off the flywheel, cut off the ring gear with a plasma cutter.  Then slice the flywheel in half, mill it from the inside out.  Spacers in the bolt holes, weld the ring gear back on.  Now when the check your flywheel with calipers it is the proper thickness even though it is somewhat hollow in the middle.  Most guys try to just mill the fly wheel and that is easily caught during an inspection.  You'd be surprised the jump you get off the corner loosing about a pound off that driveline....

That's the only one I'm telling you...it's a good one...but not the best one(s)...


----------



## JLA (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh yes....I remember Hyder well...never did finish ahead of him in that Ford.
Robert Powell was driving ole' Nathan Howell's orange #2 at that time and was always quick.  Nathan passed away about 3 weeks ago.
Barfield bought the old dirt track in Dillon, SC, did a major overhaul and paved it.  Made a real nice little track out of it.  He puts on some good Saturday night shows over there.
I can remember racing with Reames, he always had nice equipment.  He was in the very first Late Model race that I ever run and it was my first time running Florence Motor Speedway.  A big 150 lap race with all the big late model boys (both Powells, Barfield, Andy Houston) and me..... a scared to death rookie.  That night they started something like 35 cars on that little track and it took about 3+ hours to run it.  It shocked me and everybody else when I out lasted all of them and won it.  Them were the good old days!!!!
I had to step out of it in 2000.  Unfortunately, I started having back problems that progressed to the point I had to go under the knife to get relief.  Surgery turned out to be the best thing I ever did.
Now, me and my two grandsons go to the track, sit in the stands and watch.  Those two have got the racing "bug" really bad.
Talk to you later!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Feb 16, 2010)

I was sitting here trying to remember who owned that #2, thanks for putting his name on here.  Sorry to hear Nathan passed away, people either loved him or hated him....that's racing I guess.  My wife was from florence and her grandfather owned the sumter dirt track years ago.  Her family is how I got into racing.  I had heard that Ron had bought that dirt track but that is all I knew.  He had a race shop over at timmonsville, he was doing a lot with the late model trucks the last I knew.  When ron moved up with Bill and Ernie Elliot, he was driving bill's new holland ford bush car and ernie's super 8 truck.  I went to several races with him.  I also raced with the track maintenance superintendant of the Darlington racetrack.  Would go hang in the garage and watch the race from the top of the maintenance shed in the old turn 4 (before they flipped the track).

It was good catching up...thanks for the info

ps, did you remember earl, one of the tech inspectors at the MB track?  Seemed like we always saw him in the huddle house after a race on our way back to the shop.


----------



## JLA (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey Irish......If we're telling secrets on this thread, I want David Hyder to jump in.  I promise you.....he could tell us some good ones.
As for me, (I was the driver) I can't add to the secrets.  I know nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2010)

JLA said:


> Hey Irish......If we're telling secrets on this thread, I want David Hyder to jump in. I promise you.....he could tell us some good ones.
> As for me, (I was the driver) I can't add to the secrets. I know nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLA (Feb 16, 2010)

Yea, I remember Earl.  He's still around. That was Earl McCrae.  Better known as "Earl-A-Nator".   He would confiscate someones carb on Saturday night and have it at our shop on Monday by 8 am to check it on the flow bench.  If it was any good he'd rent it out!!!!  LOL


----------



## Parts Man (Feb 17, 2010)

Jr.came in second so go ahead and give him the championship.Everyone moved so they wouldn't get wrecked.


----------



## ACguy (Feb 21, 2010)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> He didn't win but oh my God, what a move. To you haters, he passed your boys. Who did that remind you of?



What happen to him this week ? Amazing how good he is in races that you need talent to win .


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Feb 21, 2010)

*broken parts*



ACguy said:


> What happen to him this week ? Amazing how good he is in races that you need talent to win .


Like all things mechanical are prone to break, his axle broke. R U trying to insinuate that is his fault? Axles break, tires go flat, there is a lot of luck involved. 

No amount of talent will keep your mechanical parts from breaking when they get the notion to break.


----------



## DBM78 (Feb 21, 2010)

ACguy said:


> What happen to him this week ? Amazing how good he is in races that you need talent to win .



The above was posted before he had a problem rearend. He ran in the back all day.


----------



## ACguy (Feb 21, 2010)

hawgrider1200 said:


> Like all things mechanical are prone to break, his axle broke. R U trying to insinuate that is his fault? Axles break, tires go flat, there is a lot of luck involved.
> 
> No amount of talent will keep your mechanical parts from breaking when they get the notion to break.



I posted that before his axle broke. Where was JR running when it broke? In the 20s? His team mates ran up front for most of the race until Gordon had car problems.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 22, 2010)

*32*

Yeah,   he can drive...


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Feb 22, 2010)

*last lap counts*



ACguy said:


> I posted that before his axle broke. Where was JR running when it broke? In the 20s? His team mates ran up front for most of the race until Gordon had car problems.



Don't matter where u r during the 499  laps that lead up to the end of the race that last one is the money lap.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Feb 22, 2010)

Didn't watch the race cause I hate that track but I heard it and he had a pretty rough day. It happens. Only second race. And for you mathematically impaired, he ran around 17 to 24 for most of the day till he had problems, which out of a 43 car field is right around the middle, not the back of the field. Until the speeding police caught him anyways.


----------



## DBM78 (Feb 22, 2010)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Didn't watch the race cause I hate that track but I heard it and he had a pretty rough day. It happens. Only second race. And for you mathematically impaired, he ran around 17 to 24 for most of the day till he had problems, which out of a 43 car field is right around the middle, not the back of the field. Until the speeding police caught him anyways.



You wouldn't know if you didn't watch the race. Jr was one lap down at one point. The highest he got was maybe 15th but then drifted back to 25th where he stayed. The one thing that did happen is that for most of the day the other 3 HMS cars were in the top 10-12 till Gordon had his engine problem.


----------



## GEORGIA BULLDOG MAN (Feb 22, 2010)

*Jr.*

IF YOU WATCHED THE RACE AND THE COMMENTS MADE BY  WALTRIP AND OTHERS, THEY SAID EVERYONE KNOWS ABOUT THE CONCRETE AND YOU CAN NOT HAVE YOUR TIRES  GOING 6,000 RPMS WHEN YOU ARE DROPED DOWN TO LEAVE.  YOU HAVE TO START FIRST WHEN DROPPED, THEN FLOOR THE GAS. JR. BROKE HIS REAR END HIMSELF.  DID YOU HEAR JRS. COMMENT ABOUT HIS NEW SPONSOR ORANGE AMP, JR. SAID HE CAN'T WAIT TO GET HOME AND MAKE A SCREWDRIVER WITH IT.  THIS  IS THE FELLOW YOU ARE CHEERING FOR LOL !


----------



## DBM78 (Feb 22, 2010)

GEORGIA BULLDOG MAN said:


> IF YOU WATCHED THE RACE AND THE COMMENTS MADE BY  WALTRIP AND OTHERS, THEY SAID EVERYONE KNOWS ABOUT THE CONCRETE AND YOU CAN NOT HAVE YOUR TIRES  GOING 6,000 RPMS WHEN YOU ARE DROPED DOWN TO LEAVE.  YOU HAVE TO START FIRST WHEN DROPPED, THEN FLOOR THE GAS. JR. BROKE HIS REAR END HIMSELF.  DID YOU HEAR JRS. COMMENT ABOUT HIS NEW SPONSOR ORANGE AMP, JR. SAID HE CAN'T WAIT TO GET HOME AND MAKE A SCREWDRIVER WITH IT.  THIS  IS THE FELLOW YOU ARE CHEERING FOR LOL !



After the long day he had or long past couple of seasons I would be looking forward to one of those drinks myself.


----------



## Rednec (Feb 22, 2010)

I enjoyed the race...


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hmmmm? Still standing by the fact that 15th thru 25th even is no rear off field but when it comes to jr, it automatically is rear of the field. Total over emphasis. That's my point and to be honest with you, I understand english pretty good and the commentators weren't speaking spanish so while I did not watch the race, I did listen to it and was capable of following where he was at.

Notice my post said I heard it. Perhaps you need a comprehension lesson.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Feb 22, 2010)

GEORGIA BULLDOG MAN said:


> JR. SAID HE CAN'T WAIT TO GET HOME AND MAKE A SCREWDRIVER WITH IT.  THIS  IS THE FELLOW YOU ARE CHEERING FOR LOL !



Whachatalkin' 'bout Willis?

There's folks on these boards talking about drankin beer and likker all the time.

But IF Jr dranks he's a sinner or something?


----------



## ACguy (Feb 22, 2010)

hawgrider1200 said:


> Don't matter where u r during the 499  laps that lead up to the end of the race that last one is the money lap.



I agree.  Yesterday was just like last year. Jr was no where to be found and his team mates where running in the top 10 almost all day. It will not take long for JR to be in the 20s in points.


----------



## DBM78 (Feb 22, 2010)

Updated: February 21, 2010, 11:32 PM ET
Earnhardt's Fontana struggles continueEncouraged by a second-place finish at Daytona, No. 88 finishes 32ndComment Email Print Share By Martin Henderson
Special to ESPNLosAngeles.com
Archive 
FONTANA, Calif. -- On the heels of his second-place finish at the Daytona 500, fans of Dale Earnhardt Jr., had to be feeling pretty good about their hero. This is the year that Junior feeds their need for greatness. The problem, of course, is that Daytona is followed by a race at Auto Club Speedway, and the California track might as well be composed of radiation for NASCAR's favorite driver.


Earnhardt finished 32nd, a disappointing 12 laps behind Auto Club 500 winner and Hendrick Racing teammate Jimmie Johnson. He lost those laps because of a mechanical issue at the rear of his car, either an axle or a drive plate.


"I guess Jimmie had the same problem last week," Earnhardt said. "I think it's a material issue. They got to go through the batch and find out what's going on."


But the reality is that Earnhardt was never a factor before he drove his car into the garage on Lap 182 for repairs; a lap earlier, he had been 20th. He was running 18th on Lap 130 while his teammates were 1, 2 and 10; four laps later, Earnhardt was assessed a drive-through penalty that dropped him to 30th.


If there was anything telling about the state of Junior's team, it could be noticed from the race's outset. He and teammate Jeff Gordon started alongside each other on Row 14, Earnhardt 27th and Gordon 28th.


But the drivers had vastly different days, at least until Gordon developed engine issues and fell to 20th overall. At the drop of the green flag, Gordon moved to the front while Earnhardt stayed put. By Lap 31 Gordon was in the top 10. On Lap 50, Gordon was eighth, Earnhardt 22nd.


The difference between the two?


"Two totally different teams," Earnhardt said after climbing from his car.


Aren't you sharing information?


"Of course we are," he said. "I can't build the cars, what do you want me to do? I just drive them."


Fans can draw their own conclusions, but many -- including another Hendrick teammate, Mark Martin (who finished fourth) -- have gone out of their way to prop up Earnhardt to the media after the son of seven-time Cup champion Dale Earnhardt finished 25th in his second year with the Hendrick juggernaut.


Junior's second-place finish at Daytona was a good start, but he is usually better in restrictor plate races. The Fontana track was a chance to show things were going to be different.


They aren't. Not yet.


In 17 Cup starts, he has finished 19th or worse 10 times. In his last 13 races he has two top fives, two 11ths, and misery. Dating back to the 2007 season, he has finished 32, 25, 39, 11, 40, 5 and 40.


"What can you do," Earnhardt said of his struggles on this two-mile oval. "You just go home."


Actually, Earnhardt seemed encouraged somewhat by the performance of his No. 88 Chevrolet as the race wore on, and that he should have finished near Greg Biffle, who passed Scott Speed on the last lap to finish 10th.


"We weren't that great . . . The last half of the race was definitely better for us," Earnhardt said. "I felt at the end we were moving forward better than the other guys around us that had been out front all day that got the wave around. Looking at the guys that finished around the top 10, we should have been right around that 16 car, I think.


"It was a tough day."


It sure was.


----------



## Rednec (Feb 23, 2010)

Just the facts man, just the facts!


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 23, 2010)

I'll use a quote from a Baseball movie" new crew chief, new sponsor, even a new attitude, but the same dead driver".  Yep bout sums it up, Go  Jr WHOOOOOO you da man!


----------

